# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Διατροφή >  Κοτοπουλο θερμιδες/πρωτεινη

## Billy

ποσες θερμιδες και τι ποσοτητα πρωτεινης περιεχουν 100 γρ κοτοπουλου;
υπαρχει καποιο λινκ;

----------


## Gasturb

Protein in Chicken

Chicken Type

Calories in Chicken and Meat

Protein

Gt

----------


## Billy

1000 ευχαριστω,

----------


## Gasturb

Ur welcome   :01. Wink:  

Gt

----------


## djforcegr

παιδια κανω διατροφη ογκου και εδω και μια βδομαδα μετα την προπονηση τρωω τοστακι με γαλοπουλα + φρουτο και μετα τρωω μεχρι να κοιμηθω κοτοπουλο δηλαδη

7 η ωρα κοτοπουλο με ρυζι ατμου

10 η ωρα κοτοπουλο με σαλατα

1 η ωρα κοτοπουλο με σαλατα 

καλα ειναι? ψητο κοτοπουλο μιλαμε παντα

----------


## gpol

Τα γευματα μετα την προπονηση καλα ειναι. Το μεταπροπονητικο σου γευμα (τοστ με γαλοπουλα και φρουτο) δεν ειναι ιδιατερα καλο, ελαχιστη πρωτεινη (απο την γαλοπουλα) και λιγους υδατανθρακες, με ελαχιστους υδατανθρακα υψηλου γλυκαιμικου δεικτη

----------


## djforcegr

> Τα γευματα μετα την προπονηση καλα ειναι. Το μεταπροπονητικο σου γευμα (τοστ με γαλοπουλα και φρουτο) δεν ειναι ιδιατερα καλο, ελαχιστη πρωτεινη (απο την γαλοπουλα) και λιγους υδατανθρακες, με ελαχιστους υδατανθρακα υψηλου γλυκαιμικου δεικτη


μπορεις να μου προτινεις εναλλακτικη λυση? 
εννοειται οτι ειναι γευμα μετα την πρωτεινη και δεξτροζη

λες μαζι με το τοστ να τρωω και 150 γραμμαρια βραστη παπατα η ρυζι 150γραμμαρια + ενα τοννακι?

----------


## gpol

Κατσε μπερδευτηκα  :01. Smile:  Μετα την προπονηση τρως πρωτεινη με δεξτροζη?

----------


## djforcegr

> Κατσε μπερδευτηκα  Μετα την προπονηση τρως πρωτεινη με δεξτροζη?


αμεσως μετα τα βαρη πινω πρωτεινη και μια ωρα μετα ειναι το τοστ
¨)

----------


## Antonio

Ε τοτε δεν χρειάζεται το τόστ με το φρούτο. Χτύπα τα τρεία γεύματα μετά το μεταπροπονητικό (αυτά με την κότα- πάει η κότα την έφαγες ολόκληρη...  :01. Razz:  )

----------


## finalgates

100γρ κοτοπουλο ψημενο (χορις λαδια κτλ σε αντικολιτικο τιγανι σκετο)ποση πρωτεινη εχει?γτ ακουω απο 20 μεχρι 30 γρ και ειναι μεγαλη η διαφορα.thanks

----------


## arisfwtis

http://nutritiondata.self.com/

----------


## kostas317

Κοτόπουλο ψητό χωρίς πέτσα
100 Γραμμάρια
Θερμίδες :	190
Πρωτείνες σε gr :	29
Λίπος σε gr :	7
Υδατάνθρακες σε gr :	0
Κυτταρίνη σε gr :	0
Χοληστερίνη σε mg :	89
Ασβέστιο σε mg :	15
Σίδηρος σε mg :	1

απο http://health.in.gr/tools/CalcNutrit...8&Quantity=100

----------


## finalgates

> http://nutritiondata.self.com/


δεν μπορω να βρω το κοτοπουλο .παταω chicken και μου βγαζει 500 πραγματα

----------


## finalgates

> Κοτόπουλο ψητό χωρίς πέτσα
> 100 Γραμμάρια
> Θερμίδες :	190
> Πρωτείνες σε gr :	29
> Λίπος σε gr :	7
> Υδατάνθρακες σε gr :	0
> Κυτταρίνη σε gr :	0
> Χοληστερίνη σε mg :	89
> Ασβέστιο σε mg :	15
> ...


ευχαριστω.τελικα 100γρ μαλον μου φτανουν.απλα βλεπω πολλους με 200γρ+.μαλλον θα εχουν και αλλη μαζα

----------


## aepiskeptis

> ευχαριστω.τελικα 100γρ μαλον μου φτανουν.απλα βλεπω πολλους με 200γρ+.μαλλον θα εχουν και αλλη μαζα


κατι καταλαβαινετε παρα μα παρα πολυ λαθοσ.

 η βιοχημεια λεει η περισσεια πρωτεινης θα αποθηκευτει, σωστα? σωστα!

μαλακιες σωστα, η πρωτεινη δεν ειναι υδατανθρακας, "πεφτει βαρια ρε φιλε δε μπορεισ να φας τοση ωστε να φτασει να αποθηκευτει"

Αν ηταν ετσι ολοι οσοι τρωνε ενα κοτοπουλο σε ενα γευμα (χωρισ χημειες, μη το πατε αλλου πονηρηδες, χωνευση και απορροφηση, παρτε betaine HCl αν σας ανησυχει τοσο) θα ηταν τοφαλοι. Πραγματικα δεν υπάρχει απολυτως κανενας που να ειναι χοντροσ τρωγοντας πρωτεινη σε μεγαλες ποσοτητες. Γιατι?

Επειδη φιλε μου, για να χωνευτει η πρωτεινη δαπαναται περισσοτερη ενεργεια για να χωνευτει. Οποτε τρως, μια ποσοτητα απ την ολικη ποσοτητα ενεργειας που εφαγεσ δαπαναται για τη χωνευση  του φαγητου αυτου.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thermic_effect_of_food

οταν αναφερεσαι σε πρωτεινεσ πρεπει να εξεταζεις τη βιολογικη αξια τους και τα ενζυμα που εχει το κρεας (ποσο φρεσκο ή ακομα κ σητεμενο ειναι), τα ενζυμα που εκκρινει ο οργανισμος σου και την ποσοτητα υδροχλωρικου οξεοσ που εκκρινει το στομαχι σου (ηλικια-διατροφικες συνηθειες ).
Την ποσοτητα που οξειδωνεται κατα το μαγειρεμα. και αλλα πολλα που δε μου ερχονται γιατι βαριεμαι.

Συνεπως με 30 γρ ξεκινας, -10% τεφ, -ποση ειναι η βιολογικη αξια της πρωτεινης απ την κοτα? απορροφησιμη περιπου στο 70%, οποτε εισαι 40% μειον της αρχικης ποσοτητας και ακομα δεν εξετασαμε ιδιαιτερα χαρακτηριστικα και συνηθειες διατροφης. δλδ ξεκινησες με 30 αν απορροφησεις τα 20 θα εισαι γεννετικο θαυμα και το κρεας που τρως μαλλον το εκτρεφεις μονος σου.

Και γιατι να φας 30 γρ πρωτεινης στο γευμα? Γιατι τοσα απορροφουνται στο 3ωρο και περισσοτερα δε μπορεισ? το λεει ποιοσ? Η συμπληρωματα ινσ?! Δεν παει ετσι φιλε μου, θες ενα 2-8 ωρες να χωνευσεις αναλογα με τη συσταση του γευματοσ, ποσοτητα, ενζυμα, ασκηση, νηστεια πριν το γευμα κτλ, και αλλες 8-14 ωρεσ για να περασει απτο λεπτο εντερο ο πολτοσ αποπου γινεται η απορροφηση.

Πραγματικα βλεπεις το δεντρο και χανεις το δασος. 

Φαε ποιοτικα και καλα και μην αγχωνεσαι με 30 γρ εδω κ 30 γρ εκει. Θες να ζυγιζεις ακριβης ποσοτητες κ να υπολογιζεις ημερισια συνολικες ποσοτητες? κανενα προβλημα καντο. και ποση ποσοτητα πρωτεινης να βαλεις σε 100 γρ κοτοπουλο, βαλε χ (τυχαιο-αγνωστο) αν δεις οτι αναπτυσεσαι τοτε το χ ειναι αρκετο, αν δεν αναπτυσεσσαι φαε Χ+κατι παραπανω πρωτεινη ή αυξησε τα λιπαρα που προσλαμβανεις.

----------


## finalgates

> κατι καταλαβαινετε παρα μα παρα πολυ λαθοσ.
> 
>  η βιοχημεια λεει η περισσεια πρωτεινης θα αποθηκευτει, σωστα? σωστα!
> 
> μαλακιες σωστα, η πρωτεινη δεν ειναι υδατανθρακας, "πεφτει βαρια ρε φιλε δε μπορεισ να φας τοση ωστε να φτασει να αποθηκευτει"
> 
> Αν ηταν ετσι ολοι οσοι τρωνε ενα κοτοπουλο σε ενα γευμα (χωρισ χημειες, μη το πατε αλλου πονηρηδες, χωνευση και απορροφηση, παρτε betaine HCl αν σας ανησυχει τοσο) θα ηταν τοφαλοι. Πραγματικα δεν υπάρχει απολυτως κανενας που να ειναι χοντροσ τρωγοντας πρωτεινη σε μεγαλες ποσοτητες. Γιατι?
> 
> Επειδη φιλε μου, για να χωνευτει η πρωτεινη δαπαναται περισσοτερη ενεργεια για να χωνευτει. Οποτε τρως, μια ποσοτητα απ την ολικη ποσοτητα ενεργειας που εφαγεσ δαπαναται για τη χωνευση  του φαγητου αυτου.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thermic_effect_of_food
> ...


thanks φιλε.οποτε αρχιζω με 100 και αμα δεν πηγαινει καλα ανεβαζω ποσοτητα

----------


## finalgates

> thanks φιλε.οποτε αρχιζω με 100 και αμα δεν πηγαινει καλα ανεβαζω ποσοτητα


α και κατι αλλο.αυτο που ειπες.οτι απο τα 30 θα αποροφησω λιγοτερα απο 20.το 2χ τα κιλα μας που λενε σε πρωτεινη ενωουνε να τρωμε χ2?ι να αποροφαμε χ2?αμα ειναι το 2ο.πρεπει να τρωω 2 κοτες την μερα  :01. Razz:

----------


## aepiskeptis

αμα οι κοτες ειναι "νεροκοτες" και 12 να φας παλι στην τουαλετα θα πανε, αφου πρωτα πιεσουν το στομαχι να μεγαλωσει, την τσεπη να πτωχευσει και καποιες τιμουλες στις εξετασεις να ανεβουν.

αν ομως οι κοτες ειναι "χρυσοκοτες" και μιση να φας η δουλεια σου θα γινει.


δε το καταλαβες παραπανω....

----------


## finalgates

> αμα οι κοτες ειναι "νεροκοτες" και 12 να φας παλι στην τουαλετα θα πανε, αφου πρωτα πιεσουν το στομαχι να μεγαλωσει, την τσεπη να πτωχευσει και καποιες τιμουλες στις εξετασεις να ανεβουν.
> 
> αν ομως οι κοτες ειναι "χρυσοκοτες" και μιση να φας η δουλεια σου θα γινει.
> 
> 
> δε το καταλαβες παραπανω....


με λιγα λογια μου λες οτι δεν χρειαζονται οι υπερβολες στην ποσοτητα πρωτεινης?η αληθεια ειναι οτι δεν τα πολυκαταλαβα

----------


## aepiskeptis

αναφερομουν στη βιολογικη αξια.

Δεν εχει σημασια τοσο πολυ πια, νομιζω οτι το σημαντικο ειναι να κανεις σωστες και με ενταση προπονησεις και να τρως ποιοτικα και αρκετα χωρις να πιεζεσαι σε ποσοτητες κτλ

τρωγε καθαρα, κανε βαρη με ενταση και τα υπολοιπα αστα.

αν εχει ορεξη τσεκαρε καπoια σαιτσ μπορει να σε βοηθησουν


http://www.ampedtraining.com/

www.alanaragon.com

http://www.bodyrecomposition.com/articles

----------


## trans

Θεωρω παντα οτι στα 100 γρ ωμο κοτοπουλο παιρνω 20 γρ προτεινης,αλλα οποιον κι αν ρωτησω και σε οποιο site κι αν μπω παιρνω διαφορετικη απαντηση...τη γνωμη σας παρακαλω?  :01. Smile:

----------


## kokolakis

23-0-1 αλλα νταξ τι 20 τι 23

----------


## Txc

να χαμε να λεγαμε, ε φαε 200γρ αμα σου ειναι λιγο...

----------


## bowthruster

στις 4 oz (περίπου 113.2 g):

21.9 g πρ.
5.7 g λιπ. (1.6 g κορεσμένα, 1 g πολυακόρεστα, 2 g μονοακόρεστα)
<1 g υδ.


σύμφωνα με τν USDA (Υπουργείο Γεωργίας των ΗΠΑ)


θέλετε και τα μικροστοιχεία;

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Κάνετε Αναζήτηση πριν ανοίξετε νέο θέμα. Πέραν της αναζήτησης υπάρχει και το Αλφαβητικό ευρετήριο τροφών

Συγχωνεύτηκε.

----------


## Karampelas

mono malakies diavazw..o allos leei fae oso prwteinh thes k oso fai thes k mlkies..o kurios thewrias....uperproteinosh stomaxou ksereis t tha pei my friend? diatrhsh stomaxou apo t polu fai kses t tha pei k apo t polla oksea?kses oti o organismos dn kanei n dexete megales posothtes proteinhs ana geuma gt apla dn mporei n kanei digest? mono bullshit...paei n allaksei m tn thewria t xrooonia proponhshs k proodou terastiwn diastasewn athlitwn k epaggelmatiwn..poios t leei auto k paparia mple..kanas diatrofologos ths kakias wras tha eisai p dn exeis kanei panw apo mia wra prop stn zwh s k mono thewria eisai..k nai to orio einai 30g protein ana geuma..2.6g protein ana muiko kilo k 6 perippou udatanthrakes..trele...k analogws t vgainei xwrizeis t geumata...stn praksh auta p les k uposthrizeis t exeis kanei? gt egw ta thewrw mlkies..

----------


## parex

Καλύτερα να προσέξεις τον τόνο σου και τον τρόπο σου

----------


## matsipolida

Παιδια μπορει να μου πει καποιος θερμιδες για ωμο κοτοπουλο ανα 100γρ αξιοπιστα;

----------


## Polyneikos

Καλώς ήρθες στο forum

Δες εδω

----------

